# Regarding pending I-130 petition



## np67 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi. I have been following this forum for a short time. I am 25 and my mother has a pending I-130 petition. Her brother obviously my uncle lives in Connecticut and filed this in April 2005. Not sure if this is relevant, but at the bottom of the form it says Vermont Service Center. I understand that this petition is in the final stage and could come through anytime. 

My question is once it does come through what petition must my mother file for me? I am a single guy by the way. How long would this petition take? My parents said that once their petition comes through, then they would still stay here in the UK since obviously I am here and would not beable to go with them due to my age. Would have been a different story if I was 8/9 years younger. I have always wanted to settle in the states, but not sure how this can happen. Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

np67 said:


> Hi. I have been following this forum for a short time. I am 25 and my mother has a pending I-130 petition. Her brother obviously my uncle lives in Connecticut and filed this in April 2005. Not sure if this is relevant, but at the bottom of the form it says Vermont Service Center. I understand that this petition is in the final stage and could come through anytime.
> 
> My question is once it does come through what petition must my mother file for me? I am a single guy by the way. How long would this petition take? My parents said that once their petition comes through, then they would still stay here in the UK since obviously I am here and would not beable to go with them due to my age. Would have been a different story if I was 8/9 years younger. I have always wanted to settle in the states, but not sure how this can happen. Any help would be great.
> Thanks.


Don't pack your bags yet!

The current visa bulletin has family category 4 currently processing applicants from November 1999, so there's still some time to go. Nobody can predict exactly, and future legislation may alter it. 

The service centres don't bother processing the petitions for such a long time simply because there is no rush due to the long line. All that's happened now is the centre processed the initial I-130. You still need to get to the front of the line before any more action is taken.

If you were on the original petition before you reached the age of 21, you might have a claim on an immigrant visa despite the fact you are now an adult.

Your parents cannot file anything on your behalf unless they become and remain permenant residents of the US. If they did, you would be category 2a....and there is currently a line in this category, too. Future legislation may also alter this.


----------



## np67 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey FatBrit thank's for your reply. I was on the original petition before I turned 21.
How would that immigrant visa work? The other thing is I am eligible for the Green Card Lottery as my father was not born in the UK. He was born in Uganda but obviously came over here. Mother was born in India and I know that's a country not eligible. I know I have missed this years lottery, but when does it next take place and how and when do I register?

I read from one of your post's you went to the states on the Green Card lottery. What were you doing in the UK before you went to the states? I mean work wise if you dont mind me asking that is. It says you're in Phoenix Arizona. The only place I have been to in Arizona is Scottsdale. Nice place, was very very hot when I went but it's better than the weather here in London.

I have a degree in Business here, and I know it's pretty much useless in the USA as there's too many people there with Business degrees. It's useless here to be honest! I am looking to do a masters here, although have considered to do that in the states, but obviously cost wise it's extremely expensive.


----------

